# Creatine



## Spongeforknowle (Feb 9, 2013)

How vital a role dose creating play.  I am doing cardio and clean diet . Added 1mr to my morning supplement . I have managed to gain 9lbs or h20 weight since starting this. It is the only variation in my diet over 8 mos. Is there a plus to water retention. I drink a gallon a day. Is it nothing to worry about for weight loss in the grand scheme of things?? By the way this is a great site for all aspects of health information. I have learned a ton here


----------



## Flex2019 (Feb 9, 2013)

Creatine certainly isn't a vital supplement but it can be helpful.  It will help make more ATP available to the muscle which in turn will allow you to push harder and longer in the gym.  It will cause intracellular water retention in the muscle which can help increase strength.  The results are certainly nothing dramatic, but creatine is so inexpensive that it doesn't hurt to use it.  Any water retention that it causes will subside when you stop using it, thought I can't say I've ever experienced much in the way of weight gain or water retention from it.


----------



## Spongeforknowle (Feb 9, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> Creatine certainly isn't a vital supplement but it can be helpful.  It will help make more ATP available to the muscle which in turn will allow you to push harder and longer in the gym.  It will cause intracellular water retention in the muscle which can help increase strength.  The results are certainly nothing dramatic, but creatine is so inexpensive that it doesn't hurt to use it.  Any water retention that it causes will subside when you stop using it, thought I can't say I've ever experienced much in the way of weight gain or water retention from it.



Thank you for the advice flex. Just learning I am at this stage of my recovery only doing core strength and cardio. Maybe I don't need it.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 9, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> Creatine certainly isn't a vital supplement but it can be helpful.  It will help make more ATP available to the muscle which in turn will allow you to push harder and longer in the gym.  It will cause intracellular water retention in the muscle which can help increase strength.  The results are certainly nothing dramatic, but creatine is so inexpensive that it doesn't hurt to use it.  Any water retention that it causes will subside when you stop using it, thought I can't say I've ever experienced much in the way of weight gain or water retention from it.



Well, said. CM is the  most powerful OTC supplement you can use for making LBM gains period. Similar to AAS the effects are over time, but people often want that initial weight jump that they get when they first start using it...truth is that it takes time to build muscle anyway you slice it, but CM will help build it faster.

Hawk


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 10, 2013)

Creatine is a solid,,proven supplement. Most use it when looking for size and strength gains. Some people complain they hold too much water with it for cutting but it often depends on the individual.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

Best creatine I use is creatine hcl. No loading. 1/2 teaspoon a day for everyone,zero bloat. No diarrhea , mixes clear in water when dropped in a cup of water unlike monohydrate that sinks, never dissolves completely.. Try it with  1/2 Tsp agmatine sulphate. In a amino drink u sip through workout ..  And even better . Dirt cheap 10$ for 100 grams..


----------



## dudcki27 (Feb 10, 2013)

Use it it'll only help you.


----------



## Spongeforknowle (Feb 12, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Well, said. CM is the  most powerful OTC supplement you can use for making LBM gains period. Similar to AAS the effects are over time, but people often want that initial weight jump that they get when they first start using it...truth is that it takes time to build muscle anyway you slice it, but CM will help build it faster.
> 
> Hawk



Originally posted asked about bloating. I am using a product that caused water weight gain. My goal is not to pack on muscle. I'm trying to regain some muscle I lost from atrophy. very bad motorcycle accident that left me almost dead. I am down 160 pounds from eight month ago. Thank you for response


----------



## Spongeforknowle (Feb 12, 2013)

ALIN said:


> Creatine is a solid,,proven supplement. Most use it when looking for size and strength gains. Some people complain they hold too much water with it for cutting but it often depends on the individual.


 That is exactly what I'm saying. only I am NOT cutting for any type of show. just general weight loss all together. im holding at least 10 pounds more in water. since I started the creatine mono hydrate that was in the 1mr


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 12, 2013)

Some people respond to creatine different than others due to age. Creatine like was said responds to insulin spikes that draw the creatine into the muscle cell causeing cell to retain water for strength and indurance .if you really want to lose weight drop the creatine and water gain will leave slowly. Make sure you know base bloodpressure to make sure No other reasons for the water weight gain and follow a strict diet. So do you like how you feel? That's the key..


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

Flex2019 said:


> The results are certainly nothing dramatic,* but creatine is so inexpensive that it doesn't hurt to use it.*



^^^This right here ^^^


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Best creatine I use is creatine hcl. No loading. 1/2 teaspoon a day for everyone,zero bloat. No diarrhea , mixes clear in water when dropped in a cup of water unlike monohydrate that sinks, never dissolves completely.. Try it with  1/2 Tsp agmatine sulphate. In a amino drink u sip through workout ..  And even better . Dirt cheap 10$ for 100 grams..



Where do you get it?


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 12, 2013)

Spongeforknowle said:


> That is exactly what I'm saying. only I am NOT cutting for any type of show. just general weight loss all together. im holding at least 10 pounds more in water. since I started the creatine mono hydrate that was in the 1mr



I too hold 6-10lbs of water when on creatine, but I have better workouts, and for me there is a small strength increase


----------

